# Suche Apache-Server für Windows



## lordfritte (14. April 2006)

Hallo ich siche für Windos einen Apache server wo PHP, MySQL, usw. schon drin ist, aber bitte blos nicht xampp.


----------



## franz007 (14. April 2006)

Wiso nicht xampp?


----------



## lordfritte (14. April 2006)

weil ich mit dem mist probleme habe! der schei.. erlaubt mir die ausgabe in nur 2 dateien mehr macht er nicht.


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2006)

> […] erlaubt mir die ausgabe in nur 2 dateien mehr macht er nicht.


Wie kommst du denn auf diese Aussage?


----------



## lordfritte (14. April 2006)

Hier ich habe 3 Dateien:
main.php
system/system.php
system/config.php

main.php

```
<?php
echo "main.php<br>";

require("system/system.php");
?>
```

system/system.php

```
<?php
echo "system/system.php<br>";

require("config.php");
?>
```

system/config.php

```
<?php
echo "system/config.php<br>";
?>
```

Ausgabe:

```
main.php
system/system.php
```

Das heißt er macht eine Ausgabe nur in der main.php und system.php und in anderen 
Dateien nicht mehr.


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2006)

Setze mal die Fehlermeldungssensibilität PHPs höher, indem du die display_errors-Konfigurationsoption aktivierst und error_reporting auf „E_ALL“ setzt. Ich vermute nämlich, dass es einen Fehler gab, dieser aber nicht ausgegeben wurde.


----------



## lordfritte (14. April 2006)

Kann es auch daran liegen das man es auf "C:\Programme\apachefriends" installieren muss?

Ausserdem display_errors ist on und error_reporting auf E_ALL


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2006)

Die Standardeinstellungen sind darauf abgestimmt, dass XAMPP sich in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis befindet. Durchstöbere einfach alle relevanten Konfigurationsdateien (etwa „httpd.conf“ und „php.ini“) und passe diese Standardverzeichnisangabe auf deine Bedürfnisse an.


----------



## lordfritte (14. April 2006)

ich habs jetzt neu installiert in "C:\programme\apachefriends" geht aber trozdem nicht!! ich hab kein bock mehr auf denn müll ich will was anderes haben!


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2006)

Mir ist kein anderes System bekannt, das so einfach zu installieren ist wie XAMPP. Alternativ könntest du natürlich auch alle Komponenten einzeln installieren.

Hast du eigentlich schon geprüft, ob die Pfadangaben der einzelnen Dateien in deinem Beispiel-Skript korrekt sind?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. April 2006)

Alternativen zu XAMPP wären:

EasyPHP
>e-novative> WAMP
WAMP5


----------



## lordfritte (14. April 2006)

Warum kann man EasyPHP nur über "http://localhost/" und nicht über "http://RechnerIP" erreichen?


----------



## Teh H4mst0R (14. April 2006)

Also mal ehrlich. Xampp ist dafür wirklich mehr als geeignet und sollte auch auf so ziemlich jedem System laufen... Ich hab mir die zip-version geladen und auf meinen USB-Stick installiert und alles läuft super.
Für PHP ist es unmöglich die Ausgabe auf nur eine Datei zu begrenzen und alle folgenden (eingebundenen Dateien dann ohne Ausgabe abzuarbeiten). Es sei denn man man schreibt den Code für diesen Zweck...


Naja ich will dich nicht ärgern, der Fehler liegt bei dir einfach in der Denkweise zu relativen Pfaden....

Ändere mal in deiner system/system.php folgendes


```
<?php 
echo("system/system.php"); 

require("system/config.php"); // Der Pfad bezieht sich immer auf die 'Hauptdatei' also auf die Lage der main.php
?>
```

Erklärung: Deine main.php wird gerufen, macht ein echo und bindet dann die system.php aus dem system Verzeichnis ein.
Eigentlich wird nur der Quelltext aus der system.php an diese Stelle eingefügt (require).
Und nun folgt wieder ein echo und dann willst du die config.php einbinden...
Dafür musst du wieder von der Lage der main.php ausgehen also musst du system/config.php einbinden.

XAMPP hat damit sehr wenig zu tun. Wie du siehst tut es seine Dienste super und bei den anderen Servern wirste das gleiche Problem haben, weil die Pfade schlichtweg flasch sind. Die config.php wird bisher in dem Ordner gesucht wo auch die main.php drin ist.

- require()


----------



## Dr Dau (14. April 2006)

Hallo!





			
				lordfritte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann es auch daran liegen das man es auf "C:\Programme\apachefriends" installieren muss?


Nein, muss man nicht.
Man kann den Installtionspfad bei der Installation angeben.
So läuft z.b. bei mir XAMPP unter C:\apache.

Den reinen Apache zu installieren würde ich mir schwer überlegen, denn Du willst sicherlich auch PHP und evtl. MySQL haben.
Dieses würde eniges an manueller Konfiguration bedeuten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## lordfritte (15. April 2006)

Teh H4mst0R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mal ehrlich. Xampp ist dafür wirklich mehr als geeignet und sollte auch auf so ziemlich jedem System laufen... Ich hab mir die zip-version geladen und auf meinen USB-Stick installiert und alles läuft super.
> Für PHP ist es unmöglich die Ausgabe auf nur eine Datei zu begrenzen und alle folgenden (eingebundenen Dateien dann ohne Ausgabe abzuarbeiten). Es sei denn man man schreibt den Code für diesen Zweck...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt Wamp5 installiert, und es geht ohne Problem auch so wie ich es vorher schon hatte. Also kann es nur daran liegen das xampp wohl auf meinem System nicht läuft, aber das ist man ja als Windows User ja schon gewohnt das immer irgendwas nicht geht, was verlangt man auch von einem Microsoft Produkt?


----------



## Teh H4mst0R (15. April 2006)

Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber dann viel Spaß falls du dein fertiges Zeug mal auf nem anderen Webserver testen willst ^^

Kann auch sein dass ich nen Denkfehler hab, ich vermute ja nur anhand der Ausgabe in der config.php, dass diese auch im system Verzeichnis liegen muss und wenn das so ist, dann stimmt die Pfadangabe in der system.php ganz einfach nicht.

Bei mir kam beim Testen gleich ein fatal error, wegen dem falschen Pfad. Und wenn ich dann noch das Level für Fehlermeldungen runtersetze kommt bei mir die gleiche Ausgabe wie bei dir und auch kein fatal error... (vllt. wollte dir Gumbo mit seiner Antwort was sagen *grübel*)  

Die Ausgabe der config.php fehlt wohl warum? :suspekt:

In meinem letzten Post hatte ich nen Link zu deutschen Manual für require() zu stehn. Wirf mal nen Blick drauf. Da gibt es einige Beispiele zu dem Thema relative Pfade.


----------

